# 45-70 loads.



## sdeprie

As I look in the loading data books, there are either 2 or 3 separate sets of loads for rifles of different strengts for the 45-70. The old trapdoors, etc which need to be looow pressure, modern lever guns with higher pressures, like the marlins and new style winchesters, and the highest pressures in guns like the browning highwall, ruger #1, etc. My question is, where does the H&R single shot fit in this. I'm guessing in the middle group, but would like some expert opinions. Thanks. 
I plan on loading 400 gr flat points, both jacketed and cast, and 500 gr round nose, cast with a gas check. I figure I should keep the cast bullets not much higher than 1600 FPS, anyway. And the middle loads will probably be more than sufficient for my hunting, anyway, but it would be nice if I could keep my 500 gr load at about the same velocity. If it gets too slow, it'll be like shooting a mortar round at any game.


----------



## sdeprie

Nobody wants to help me out? I'm going after some dangerous squirrels this fall. I don't want to be loaded too light.

The H&R also comes chambered for such low pressure loads as the 25-06, 270, 280, 30-06. Does this qualify it for the high end loads of the 45-70? Or should I keep them to the medium pressure loads?


----------



## Plainsman

Sdeprie

Not sure about the H&R, I have a Browning highwall. I load 57 gr of IMR 3031 behind a 300 gr hollow point for about 2000 fps. I have pushed 405 gr BullX cast bullets beyond 2000 fps. What for? Not sure, just to do it I guess. Anyway I find it more fun to shoot the 405 gr at about 1600 fps as you indicated you wished to do. I know the H&R is stronger than the weak old trap door and the 1600 fps should be safe. The 57 gr of 3031 is a tenth of a grain over the recommended load for Marlin rifles, but well under that recommended for a Ruger #1 or my Browning. For squirrel you might want to go with the Speer African Grand Slam with the hottest load your rifle can handle. Also, go for a shoulder shot to break them down, this keep them from getting to you and give you time for follow up shots. Of all things do not try for a frontal head shot, they are protected by massive choppers up front that will deflect everything except for a 243 Winchester.

Currently I am shooting 48 gr of IMR 3031 behind that 405 gr BullX cast.


----------



## sdeprie

Thanks. As luck would have it, I DO have a 243. Unfortunately, it is the same gun as the 45-70, as they are barrels for the same action. Do you think I would have time to change barrels in an emergency? :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman

Looks bad for you sdeprie. Get yourself a set of Kevlar shorts, and we will be praying for you.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

HIGH pressure loads will be just fine. H&R are just and strong as Rugers.


----------



## sdeprie

NOW, I feel safe.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

sdeprie said:


> The H&R also comes chambered for such low pressure loads as the 25-06, 270, 280, 30-06.


Rossi's & H&R's are great first guns for children or women to see if they are interested in the sport, but nothing more.

As for premium quality factory produced single shots with interchangeable barrels, Thompson Center Encore & Contender pistols, rifles or shotguns offers a great more strength and versatility.

Also the following bottleneck cartridges are NOT low pressure: 25-06 Remington, 270 Winchester, 280 Remington, and 30-06 Springfield as pervious stated as low pressure above!


----------



## Bobm

Whoose! right over his head :lol: , Also make sure those kevlar shorts have strong elastic bands on the legs! Squirells are reputed to go for the nuts in a charge.


----------



## sdeprie

Bobm, do you think OSOK even knows what sarcasm is? I'm looking at 280 loads for that H&R, and the SAAMI standards go up to 60,000. Since when was that low pressure. I'm aware that many combination guns, double rifles, etc are not to be loaded to the same pressures as a good bolt gun. I doubt that the Encore, etc has substantially greater strength based on their price tag or brand name. I felt I had made it plain how I felt about getting "expert advice" from people who have a history of deleting their "expert advice", thank you very much. :x :x :x

I'm having a custom made pair of shorts made as we speak. Are you sure Kevlar will be sufficient, or do I need a Titanium liner. I mean, the royal Jewels ARE the family treasure.


----------



## sdeprie

I've decided the safest way to go is to take the Squirrel hound with me for protection. When I get a picture, I'll add it, but get ready for a ferocious sight.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

sdeprie said:


> I doubt that the Encore, etc has substantially greater strength based on their price tag or brand name.


Try locating a H&R in 7mm Remington Magnum, 300 Winchester Magnum or 375 H&H magnum factory barrels.


----------



## sdeprie

OSOK, please, nevermind.

Or, put another way. Don't go away mad..........


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Try asking the actual gun manufacture, see information below.*

http://www.hr1871.com/

*Call H&R 1871 at 978-630-8220 and ask for Customer Service.*

How to get an owner's manual?
Write or Call:
H&R 1871, LLC
60 Industrial Rowe
Gardner, MA 01440
Tel. 978-630-8220


----------



## sdeprie

I wanted to paste a picture of my squirrel hound, but can't figure out how to do that. Any help?


----------

